# Costco Wine Rack



## monty (Mar 17, 2019)

I've seen a lot of posts about how good the Seville wine racks are from Sam's Club or Amazon. I'm a Costco member, and they carry a rack that looks a lot like the Seville. It is made by Trinity.

https://www.costco.com/TRINITY-EcoStorage-4-tier-Chrome-Wine-Rack.product.100038719.html

Has anyone used these racks? With stacked bottles, what do you think a realistic capacity would be for these? $50 and free shipping sounds pretty great!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 17, 2019)

Looks practically identical to the Seville rack I have, just smaller. Great reviews, some of which mentioned stacking the bottles. So I'd say you could double the stated 36 bottle capacity


----------



## jgmann67 (Mar 17, 2019)

I’d stick with the Seville. Need more storage than the Costco model allows.


----------



## monty (Mar 18, 2019)

jgmann67 said:


> I’d stick with the Seville. Need more storage than the Costco model allows.


Well what I was actually thinking is buying 2 of these. Total would be $100 which is $20 less than the Seville on Amazon and I would have 8 shelves as opposed to 7. BUT if the Trinity rack is lower quality or can't stack as many bottles, than it might not make sense.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 18, 2019)

Costco has the best return policy of any store if you are not satisfied with anything. I have 3 of the Seville racks and they are full. When thinking about storing wine (and this hobby) the most you can store in the smallest footprint is usually the best way to go.


----------



## monty (Mar 18, 2019)

ibglowin said:


> Costco has the best return policy of any store if you are not satisfied with anything. I have 3 of the Seville racks and they are full. When thinking about storing wine (and this hobby) the most you can store in the smallest footprint is usually the best way to go.


Great call with the return policy! I think I'll buy 2 and test them out to see how many bottles I can safely store.

Also, one thing I forgot to mention is that you can stack two Trinity units on top of each other. The reviews talk about how it comes with the connectors to do so. That would be my plan to stack them vertically.


----------



## rca (Mar 18, 2019)

Keep us posted, I’m definitely interested in your thoughts. Pics too!


----------



## monty (Mar 18, 2019)

rca said:


> Keep us posted, I’m definitely interested in your thoughts. Pics too!


Will do!


----------



## FTC Wines (Mar 19, 2019)

Those racks are very similar to The Seville’s that I have. I stack my bottles 3 high and can put 30 bottles in each section. But Seville includes end rods so the bottles can’t slide out the ends, very easy and necessary to add. I stacked my racks by making my own “connectors “. Then a few years later I added oak trim and end panels, still not done but getting there. Roy


----------



## DIYer (Jun 3, 2019)

monty said:


> Will do!



Just wondering if you got these racks yet? I am thinking of getting one too because I only have space in a smallish closet for a rack.


----------



## monty (Jun 3, 2019)

DIYer said:


> Just wondering if you got these racks yet? I am thinking of getting one too because I only have space in a smallish closet for a rack.


Just put it together last night actually! I'll be bottling 12 gallons this weekend and loading it up so I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## DIYer (Jun 3, 2019)

monty said:


> Just put it together last night actually! I'll be bottling 12 gallons this weekend and loading it up so I'll let you know how it goes.



Excellent! Thanks very much. Reading thru the (overwhelming posit) reviews has given me the idea of placing the lowest shelf far enough off the floor to allow storage of some beer and cider bottles underneath. I think I would still have room to double stack the shelves, meaning space for 68 wine bottles. Enough for me as a newbie, for now anyway.  I can always buy a second and stack them vertically.


----------



## cmsben61 (Jun 4, 2019)

FTC Wines said:


> View attachment 53891
> Those racks are very similar to The Seville’s that I have. I stack my bottles 3 high and can put 30 bottles in each section. But Seville includes end rods so the bottles can’t slide out the ends, very easy and necessary to add. I stacked my racks by making my own “connectors “. Then a few years later I added oak trim and end panels, still not done but getting there. Roy



Looks nice. How did you attach the wood to the racks?


----------



## monty (Jun 4, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks practically identical to the Seville rack I have, just smaller. Great reviews, some of which mentioned stacking the bottles. So I'd say you could double the stated 36 bottle capacity


Do you have the end pieces on your Seville rack? Any chance you could post some pictures and explain how they work? The Costco rack did not come with end pieces so I'd like to see if I need something on the ends and then look at how I could retrofit something.


----------



## monty (Jun 11, 2019)

Anyone with the Seville rack about to share what the end pieces look like?


----------



## stickman (Jun 11, 2019)

From the photo above, it looks like they are just vertical rods, with a hook at the top, that run down the side.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 11, 2019)

monty said:


> Do you have the end pieces on your Seville rack? Any chance you could post some pictures and explain how they work? The Costco rack did not come with end pieces so I'd like to see if I need something on the ends and then look at how I could retrofit something.



Sorry, Monty. Didn't see this. As stickman stated, they are just (thin) vertical rods with hooks on the top/bottom. To be honest, I don't think they provide any structural support, but would be just enough to keep stacked bottles from being 'pushed' out the sides.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 12, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> Sorry, Monty. Didn't see this. As stickman stated, they are just (thin) vertical rods with hooks on the top/bottom. To be honest, I don't think they provide any structural support, but would be just enough to keep stacked bottles from being 'pushed' out the sides.



Stacking bottles three high in a pyramid = 24 bottles. But, with these rods, I add an extra bottle or two on either side without worrying that they’ll slip off the rack somehow.


----------



## MrsJones (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm looking at these ones from Costco.
https://www.costco.ca/Vancouver-Classics-Wine-Rack.product.100035872.html


----------



## monty (Jul 1, 2019)

Got the Trinity Wine Rack from Costco setup. First picture is one rack, second picture is two racks stacked using the included connectors. Very sturdy! Have a few more cases to unload.


----------



## Tipsy (Mar 26, 2021)

monty said:


> Got the Trinity Wine Rack from Costco setup. First picture is one rack, second picture is two racks stacked using the included connectors. Very sturdy! Have a few more cases to unload.View attachment 55341
> View attachment 55342


I would be really interested to see if, with end supports, if you could fit 30 bottles in a shelf. I like the idea of keeping my wine organized by batch. Helps to see how much of each you have left. Does there seem to be room? I like the set up FT Wines showed.


----------

